# Extremely frustrating customer



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was trying to deliver pizza to a guy in a big apartment building. All the doors require a access card or a code. I Text and ask if there’s a code to get in. His answer, I don’t have a code, all the other drivers figure out how to leave it at my door. Oh great one of those jerks. So I drive around the building a few times. Go to the garage thinking there might be a way in. No luck.
I text him again and say I’m just walking around the building looking for an open door. He says OK I’ll meet you by the lobby door. When I find him he says I don’t know man all the other guys can figure it out.
I said well all the other customers that live in this kind of building figure out how to leave instructions.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What a jerk. The “other drivers” are patsies that wait around for someone to enter the building so they can get in. With aholes like that give them one chance and then drop it on the ground by the main entrance and mark “delivered”. Don’t waste your time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Leave it at the front desk, or outside the lobby.

Let your customer come 'fetch' his food.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> What a jerk. The “other drivers” are patsies that wait around for someone to enter the building so they can get in. With aholes like that give them one chance and then drop it on the ground by the main entrance and mark “delivered”. Don’t waste your time.


Had that happened the other day with a DD delivery but the person phone was not working, so texting was impossible, so I left it at the door with a message please provide a way in next time and it will be at your door…

I had a woman tell me to wait for someone to let me in and I better not leave it downstairs or she will report it as not being delivered, and she wrote it in a text to me, so I looked for a way in and after two minutes left it at the Lobby Door and texted her that she can report all she want and her food is downstairs…

She reported me and I sent the picture of the text message, and all I was told is that I did the correct action.

These individuals believe we are their slaves and should just wait and wait…

Yesterday, I got a order from Grubhub and the guy waited until I was nearly there to text me that I was at the wrong address and he was across town and wanted it delivered, and I said no and reported it to Grubhub and kept the food…

Games people will play…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What happens if you wait for a door to open and now you are entering the property Illegal


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> What a jerk. The “other drivers” are patsies that wait around for someone to enter the building so they can get in. With aholes like that give them one chance and then drop it on the ground by the main entrance and mark “delivered”. Don’t waste your time.


Even I agree with this. And I’m an Ant! The moment he said “all the other drivers…” I’d be messaging him with a pic of it near the lobby door. That’s his door. Toodles, prick.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Had that happened the other day with a DD delivery but the person phone was not working, so texting was impossible, so I left it at the door with a message please provide a way in next time and it will be at your door…
> 
> I had a woman tell me to wait for someone to let me in and I better not leave it downstairs or she will report it as not being delivered, and she wrote it in a text to me, so I looked for a way in and after two minutes left it at the Lobby Door and texted her that she can report all she want and her food is downstairs…
> 
> ...


I once waited for a guy at the wrong address. The frustration in his voice was too much for me - he sounded genuinely distressed he made such a stupid mistake. I just felt for him. He was practically begging. I’m a softie with people who are real and in a bad spot. Big marshmallow, that’s me.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

When doing DD, I took a picture of the order on the stoop and sent it. Within seconds, the lady calls and tells me that is not my porch.
I told her the address, she turns to someone there, WHAT DID YOU DO?
Her son had used her app to order and had changed the address to his own on a previous order and forgot to change it back.
She started yelling at him and apologized to me, adding that now he culd drive out here and get it. 
I asked where they are and it was exactly on my way back to my hotspot. I told her I would bring it. She was grateful.
No extra tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> When doing DD, I took a picture of the order on the stoop and sent it. Within seconds, the lady calls and tells me that is not my porch.
> I told her the address, she turns to someone there, WHAT DID YOU DO?
> Her son had used her app to order and had changed the address to his own on a previous order and forgot to change it back.
> She started yelling at him and apologized to me, adding that now he culd drive out here and get it.
> ...


Good man. P.s. The “Like” does not apply to the “no extra tip”. I dislike that very very much.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

lmao thats too funny. I would be the worst delivery driver. After hearing his first response, I would just cancel and eat the pizza like F that guy and F Uber am i right? F me too i guess but whatever lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Had that happened the other day with a DD delivery but the person phone was not working, so texting was impossible, so I left it at the door with a message please provide a way in next time and it will be at your door…
> 
> I had a woman tell me to wait for someone to let me in and I better not leave it downstairs or she will report it as not being delivered, and she wrote it in a text to me, so I looked for a way in and after two minutes left it at the Lobby Door and texted her that she can report all she want and her food is downstairs…
> 
> ...


When people are "normal" I give good professional service. When people give a good tip (GH you know up front) I give excellent service above and beyond and will communicate with them by text. When people are disrespectful or are being an Ahole then they get what they get!

When people put in the wrong address and call wanting it delivered to a different address they go hungry. Unless it's extremely convenient and they are very nice, I go to the address in the app and swipe "delivered".


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> lmao thats too funny. I would be the worst delivery driver. After hearing his first response, I would just cancel and eat the pizza like F that guy and F Uber am i right? F me too i guess but whatever lol


No you don't_ cancel _or you won't get paid and will give yourself trouble if you already have the food. Simply mark _Delivered _and get paid.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I asked where they are





Rickos69 said:


> She was grateful.





Rickos69 said:


> No extra tip.


You're a people pleaser who does it for the badges!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> You're a people pleaser who does it for the badges!
> View attachment 631854


It’s good Karma.

I’m not a people pleaser by any stretch of the imagination. I just conciously prefer to do nice things when I can. The world is shitty enough without my help.

I dislike people. But I don’t want them miserable. I totally get @Rickos69 in this situation.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I was trying to deliver pizza to a guy in a big apartment building. All the doors require a access card or a code. I Text and ask if there’s a code to get in. His answer, I don’t have a code, all the other drivers figure out how to leave it at my door. Oh great one of those jerks. So I drive around the building a few times. Go to the garage thinking there might be a way in. No luck.
> I text him again and say I’m just walking around the building looking for an open door. He says OK I’ll meet you by the lobby door. When I find him he says I don’t know man all the other guys can figure it out.
> I said well all the other customers that live in this kind of building figure out how to leave instructions.


That’s the moment you reply, “Okay, got it!” And wait out the 8 minutes for free dinner.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Both I, as well as my wife, mostly my wife, since I am here working, have tried to bring up our triplet daughters to be nice people.
In school, and for those that don't know, Greece has been going through a horrible economic crisis, and Covid has not helped.
People did not commit suicide, and yet, now they do.
Children did not faint in class from not having eaten, and now they do.
My daughters had begun going home after school and tell their mother, we're hungry, make something for us.
My wife could not figure out what was going on, how they could be so hungry. She always packed them a filling lunch.
She would ask them, didn't you eat your lunch? Yes, but we're still hungry.
So, she got suspicious that they were being bullied out of their food at school.
She called the school, and the Teacher/Lunch Monitor told her that noone has ever bullied them.
They have been giving their lunches to hungry kids of their own accord.
My wife never brought it up to them.

Now, in college, they are allowing a girl who's parents could not afford to rent housing for her to live with them.
I am very proud of them.
I just hope they don't become chumps.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Both I, as well as my wife, mostly my wife, since I am here working, have tried to bring up our triplet daughters to be nice people.
> In school, and for those that don't know, Greece has been going through a horrible economic crisis, and Covid has not helped.
> People did not commit suicide, and yet, now they do.
> Children did not faint in class from not having eaten, and now they do.
> ...


They won’t. They have each other. It’s a lifelong bond. They are quite literally part of each other. They feel each other on a level we will never understand.
Good girls. Thank you for doing your job right. I love hearing stories like this.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uni kids are the worst. They give a building name not a room number. I know this, but if I took the delivery that means its usually $10+ so I gotta at least get close enough to get the app to let me mark arrived. 

1 call is all they get and it usually goes to voice mail.. even though the app tracks me and sends texts when I get close. My VM is always the same "You didn't give a room/apt number, your food is in the lobby".

In the rare situation I do get a non-stoned or non-condescending person I'll take it to the door. But they try crap like "I'm in the (random public area) and I say nope, room number or come and get it in the lobby.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I hate when I think of something I should have said after the fact. I should have responded to his text by saying, well… I guess I’m not a magician, I can’t figure out how to get into your building.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> When people are "normal" I give good professional service. When people give a good tip (GH you know up front) I give excellent service above and beyond and will communicate with them by text. When people are disrespectful or are being an Ahole then they get what they get!
> 
> When people put in the wrong address and call wanting it delivered to a different address they go hungry. Unless it's extremely convenient and they are very nice, I go to the address in the app and swipe "delivered".


Here in Houston the other address could be twenty miles away…

A guy did this once and told me he would pay me ten extra dollars if I brought it to him ( in cash ) and it was two miles down the road, so I did it…

If they are nice and apologize for the mistake I am usually fine with it but if you deliberately attempt to scam for food and I catch it, well I will be enjoying a nice lunch or breakfast or someone on the corner with a sign will…

I have nearly five thousand deliveries with Hub, Dash, Eats and Favor in a year and half, and one thing I will say expect for someone to pull a stunt on you no matter if it is the Restaurant to the Client because something or someone has to play games…


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I would've just left it at the lobby doors, took a picture and sent a text back "I figured it out". A couple weeks ago I left some guy's order by a elevator that required a key card in the parking garage of a high rise being renovated. Only ONE working elevator, front entrance completely blocked off due to construction, people waiting at the elevator that looked to be moving in with tons of crap. I only made it into the parking garage by chance because the gate was open, I just sent a photo and left.


----------

